# Best painter in fife



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a couple of bits on the front bumper of my m3 that I'm not happy with and need it painted.

Anyone know a really good painter in fife area, want a top job done.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

stay clear of dunfy coachworks


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

crm in buckhaven has done all my painting and id definitely use him again


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Where abouts are you from? 

I used Glenrothes coachworks for the re-spray on my Vee front bumper after my mum got work done there on her taxi. Great job, was really happy with them


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

From thornton, cheers for the help people


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Where is crm in buckhind. I play football for buckhind ao through there a fair bit


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Alan Maskell Coachworks in Dunfermline are good, I have used them a few times and always been happy :thumb:


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive heard of maskell, where in dunfermline is he?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

His new address is 
Unit 3, 27 Buffies Brae, KY12 8ED.
01383 625400
I know he is quite busy at the moment but it would be worth giving him a call.


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

b9rgo1234 said:


> His new address is
> Unit 3, 27 Buffies Brae, KY12 8ED.
> 01383 625400
> I know he is quite busy at the moment but it would be worth giving him a call.


Thanks mate


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

crm is right at muiredge as you turn in mate


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

GM MCDONALD in halbeath, guy's called gary, very good pricing and he's done every motor ive needed done to a flawless job.


----------



## darren1229 (Jun 8, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> GM MCDONALD in halbeath, guy's called gary, very good pricing and he's done every motor ive needed done to a flawless job.


where abouts in halbeath mate?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought that Jack Vettriano guy was the best painter in Fife? Bit pricey tho


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

darren1229 said:


> where abouts in halbeath mate?


Coming from lochgelly to dunfermline via motorway? straight at roundabout at odeon, then mini roundabout straight. Before reaching roundabout at focus look to left he's in there.
First left at lauder colledge roundabout then first left again.

Tell him kev with the black vec vxr sent you in


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Deanoecosse said:


> I thought that Jack Vettriano guy was the best painter in Fife? Bit pricey tho


The best painter in fife was marconi without a doubt, but his price's were:doublesho.

Only one to avoid really is mcmanus in elgin ind est, trust me


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I could do with a front end re paint tbh bonnet n bumper is covered in chips and the damaged sill is driving me insane


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

Only guy I have used and am 100% happy and will use again is Stewart Moncrieff in Windygates, paints a lot of top end cars for a few regular customers as well as bread and butter stuff. Very easy guy to deal with and have never been disappointed :thumb: tel 01333 351 613 tell him Paul sent you!
cheers Paul


----------

